# Concrete mixing tubs



## Pastelballpython (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi does any one no were I can get the concrete mixing tubs from over ere uk I did find a website once but lost it and carnt rember the site all I know it the the company began with a N. Chers


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

We are talking about the 4ft plastic baths for mixing right? 

i get mine from my dads work, Jewsons.

Any sort of builders merchants near you should sell them. 

Heres a few suggestions

Travis Perkins 

Build Centre 

Blanchfords

Jewsons

maybe build centres website has them?


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

Mixing Tub - Watco UK Industrial Building Maintenance


----------



## Pastelballpython (Aug 8, 2008)

*Cheers*

Thanks for your help been looking for these for a good few weeks thanks


----------

